# Funny pics of the boys: Raven, Griffin, Robin, Twigs



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Griffin likes to be a 'background person' in your photos as much as possible 



Griffin has to have what the popular guys have 



Raven and Griffin love each other :love2:



My sweetie... Robin (male Red Bellied parrot)



Griffin... (male Ruppell's parrot)



Twigs being cute... He thinks he's a big boy too


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How absolutely adorable, that first picture made me laugh! Raven is totally posing for a profile shot and Griffin tries to ruin it by hanging like a bat in the background!  
Such silly boys  
They are all gorgeous and clearly have very distinct personalities  
Thanks for sharing even more pictures, I'm excited I got to see them twice in a day :laugh:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow! I love your photos, Julie!
Griffin looks like a total little character. 
They are all gorgeous and I bet you have tons of fun with them.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful bird's Julie...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I do have tons of fun with them! Griffin, as you can see, is a real character. I have to keep on my toes with him! All 5 of my birdies are my soft little cutie pies! It's weird saying good girl to Mink, when I haven't had a girl bird in a long time


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Griffin is a photobomber lol! I love them ❤. And of course Twigs, I just want to kiss his little cheek.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You sure have quite the happy flock there, I can imagine just how much these little guys brighten your days!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

aluz said:


> You sure have quite the happy flock there, I can imagine just how much these little guys brighten your days!


Thank you, I do feel blessed to have them !


----------



## WeasleyLover (Jun 28, 2012)

*Love these pictures! I especially love Griffin hanging in the background of the first picture! *


----------

